
Apple 'loses money on phone repairs' - hhs
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-50505342
======
taxidump
If they take the stance that repairs are a loss for Apple, then they should
stop their anti-repair tactics and allow 3rd party purchase of replacement
components. Imho.

